# Advice on buying a sailboat in the mediterranean sea



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's been my dream for many years now. I want to buy a sailboat and live aboard. Could be for just a few years, could be forever. I have some limited sailing experience but plant to spend some time learning alot about navigating the mediterranean sea, but thats not what this post is about. What I want to know is if it were you, what boat would you buy for this type of adventure? I see myself spending tops 30k, probably less. New or used. Most of the time it will house 2-3 people (probably occasional visitors as well), mabey even a pet. I want to be able to get around the mediterranean, thats it. No ocean, just the sea. Advice on things to look for in a boat that would sail there full time would be great. Can my dream become reality?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmm... getting a boat that is suitable for the Med and two-to-three people for <$30K is going to be tough used, basically impossible new. A 28' sailboat, new, is going to generally be at least $50,000. The Med is a large enough body of water that you will need to have a bluewater capable boat to make some of the passages on it safely, unless you plan on just doing short coastal day trips.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Jt, welcome to sailnet.

I think you should re-think your dream slightly. Its a good dream, just needs a little cofee....and a ground wire. 

The Mediterranean , is indeed called a sea, but its far from being "calm", un-preocupied place, and can, sometimes be worse than an ocean (in fact it is an ocean but its called sea, because its closed, thus the name "sea"). You need a relatively seaworthy boat to sail around here, as it can get rough. So sailing "around" requires a lot of experience, unless you don't go far from port.

First, remember that most of the Med is in Europe, therefore, 30K will not buy you much of a boat in Europe, specially to live aboard. Marina costs for example, for a 35 foot boat can be around $7000 per year in cheap places, and you have to pay our taxes, big big ones...

If you buy the boat in the US, then you have to sail across the Atlantic, or ferry it (around $30K to do it on a cargo ship), pay taxes and can't stay more than a year, if I am not mistaken. So bringing a boat is pretty expensive, buying one here is also very very expensive, then add mandatory insurance, 5 year inspections, etc.

Living in Europe is very very expensive, so you need a good source of revenue, and if you don't have one, Europe will ask you to leave. Off course you could live on the hook, but they will not be happy, as Europe discourages sailing hippies and "homeless" boats.

Now, living 2 to 3 people in a (you will not find a boat for $30K new, anywhere) a small boat is complicated, small because 30K will not get you a big boat. The pet will be OK.

to sum it up, yes your dream can become a reality, but it needs an extra zero (at least), in the end.

(Please do a search and read posts here on sailnet about taxes in europe and buying boats in europe or buying in the US and bringing it to Europe.)

If you need more answers please don't hesitate


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

I bet you could get a new racing Opti for $30,000...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

But he can buy a leaky wood boat in Turkey and spend a great deal of time and money trying to keep it afloat every year.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I hear outside of Yemen you can just go take any boat you want from someone, all you need is an AK47.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

so it seems that Money is the big issue that must change... always is! let's change what I said before. I want something affordable. I don't plan on doing any racing. I want to be able to move freely in the shallows. I would prefer space to speed and performance features. what things should I look at? What are good features for a boat to have for this area. What types of compromises could one make if they had to cut corners? is buying used out of the question? what would be an ideal ship for these waters?
=John

BTW- i do make good money, and i'm not looking for an "easy" lifestyle. Hard work is who I am, I feel that this would afford me some really great oppritunities, living on a boat. so don't cut my cords yet! The world needs more veganic horticulturists like me... BUT LETS TALK ABOUT BOATS!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're looking for a boat that can handle both bluewater passages and shallow waters, you're looking for a multihull. That also covers the requirement/desire for space. Buying used is perfectly acceptable, since a majority of boat owners do exactly that. 

I'd go with a small to medium sized catamaran, like a Prout SnowGoose, Gemini 105Mc, Maine Cat30, or Catalac 8M. 

Another advantage of a catamaran is that you would have three or four cabins and that would making having three people aboard fairly simple.


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

I found you the perfect boat. It's $35,000, (I hope that's not too much), it's 31 feet, it's got lots of room inside, and it's located in Turkey. But if this isn't the right boat, you should look for something similar, or at least a motorsailer type boat. They are much better suited for living aboard; not the greatest performing sailboats, but for the timid waters of the Med, it should be just fine:

Here's a link to the ad I found on yachtworld.com, you can search by price, size, location, etc.,

The perfect live aboard


----------

